# Dryer Recommendations?



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

I need to buy a dryer for home grooming and there are so many out there, that I was wondering if someone might have a recommendation for a model (not a cage dryer) in the $100 to $200 range?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I would love to find a decent fast blowing dryer that I do not have to pay a fortune for also. The only dryers I have seen are in the $300-$400 range! It is just a dryer, why do they cost so much?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I would love to find a decent fast blowing dryer that I do not have to pay a fortune for also. The only dryers I have seen are in the $300-$400 range! It is just a dryer, why do they cost so much?


I don't honestly know what makes them cost so much but my guesses would be:

It has to be powerful enough to dry without alot of heat, but still be quiet so as not to scare the dog.

It would be nice to be able to get the thing into different positions around the dog without having to use your hands and have the dryer stand be stable.

A changeable air filter is good for the intake to keep the insides clear of dog hair.

Something portable or that breaks down smaller to store is good too!

After looking for a year and a half I bought this one and I love it! ----> http://www.petedge.com/Master-Equip...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263

I will be using it a few times each month for the next 15 years. When you break down the price that way, it's a steal and just think of all the money you save by not taking them in to be groomed!
Rufus has a dry coat and a people dryer was drying out his coat, so he really really needed it!
I justified the price by saying I have Marley too.
I foster dogs for rescue too, so that's even more dogs. :becky:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I was thinking on looking on EBay.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

good buddy said:


> I don't honestly know what makes them cost so much but my guesses would be:
> 
> It has to be powerful enough to dry without alot of heat, but still be quiet so as not to scare the dog.
> 
> ...


Now, if I break the price down to 15 years......$350.00 breaks down to 23.33 a year! Ok....Maybe $450.00 (expensive dryer) including the shipping and handling.....$30.00yr.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....it does not sound very expense now!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I bought a Oster dryer from petedge. It is the table dryer. I know someone who has the Oster standing model and loves it. Both are the same as far as speed and temp. I have four Havanese in full coat so I needed something that made the job easier. It is worth the $215 price tag.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I was looking on Pet Edge....now, wondering what is a decent Air Volume, Air Speed, Motor, Amps? Manufacturer? 

Enough to blow, but not blow the Hav away from the grooming table! Or dry their eyeballs out! 

Any suggestions?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I was looking on Pet Edge....now, wondering what is a decent Air Volume, Air Speed, Motor, Amps? Manufacturer?
> 
> Enough to blow, but not blow the Hav away from the grooming table! Or dry their eyeballs out!
> 
> Any suggestions?


Take a look at this one. http://www.petedge.com/Edemco-Economy-Force-Stand-Dryer-ED0160.pro
I have a master blaster and can blow pictures off the wall from across the room......and have. <oops> I use it to blow the leaves out of the flower beds and clean up after the lawn is done. I only have one hand free when I use it on a dog and I'm not talented enough for that. I'd rather have a stand dryer. If I remember right there's a warning on mine that says not to leave it in one place for long on a dog......or maybe it was a warning from the vet? I can't remember, it's been a few years since I bought it. I can see why when I blow it on my skin. If I blow it in my face, I get an instant face lift


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Enough to blow, but not blow the Hav away from the grooming table! Or dry their eyeballs out!


That is why I chose the model I did! Some people like the force dryers and some have said if used incorrectly they will only tangle the coat! I knew I wanted some air force and a little heat and the dryer I have has adjustable air control and no heat to low heat--the best of both! I still use my people dryer for faces. You wouldn't use a force dryer on faces anyways. You shouldn't blow that into the ears or eyes. :wink:

Look around at alot of dryers to get a better idea of what they all have to offer. There sure are alot of them out there and it took me a good long time to make up my mind!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Some people like the force dryers and some have said if used incorrectly they will only tangle the coat! !


Oh boy is that true. 
You can use the dryer between baths to blow out the grit that gets in the coat that makes it break and mat too......if you blow the direction the hair grows


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just bought the Oster table dryer (the one for $215 - best price on Amazon - free shipping!!!) and can't wait to try it. I'm bathing the boys tomorrow and will update you all on how it does. I also justified the cost by breaking it down in years. My husband didn't even blink an eye when I told him I bought this thing as he helps with bathing and KNOWS how long it takes me to dry them right now and how tiring it is for both me and the dogs. He didn't even ask me the price, though I'm sure he knows it's expensive because he's calling it a mini-jet engine, LOL!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a force dryer and I agree it can easily become a hot mess if you don't know how to use it. The friend who taught me was on the world groom team for years so I have never had that issue. I went over to her home and saw what she had to keep her cockers and poodles in coat and she groomed my dogs in less than an hour. I just was using my hair dryer at the time and fell in love with her set up. But I have my force dryer on an arm on my grooming table. I usually only use it on the low setting and not right up against the dog but it is VERY powerful  I don't ever use it on their face either. My next addition would be a stand dryer as she had one of these on the legs as she was using the force dryer on their body. The rest of my wish list: A shampoo and conditioner machine. Then a built in bath tub- now that would be a back saver. She also has the washer and dryer in the same room too. I got a taste of the good life!

I will just be thankful for my corner in the garage right now and see how DH takes to it when he comes home!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dryers: There are table top dryers, hose type dryers mounted on the table, stand alone dryers, cage dryers.....Geezzzzzzzzz! I am not interested in the cage dryers. 

Decisions: How close to I want my dryer to my Hav? Table top dryer closer with more force...hose type dryers mounted on an arm, so dryer is a little farther away, less force to body, adjustable to where you want the air blown.....and the stand alone dryer (positioned farther away)...I would think louder because the vacuum is right at your ear level and I would tend to think the groomer would get warmer. The cage dryer explains themselves.

Any suggestions about which type of blowers are preferred? Maybe, I need to do a poll.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Dryers: There are table top dryers, hose type dryers mounted on the table, stand alone dryers, cage dryers.....Geezzzzzzzzz! I am not interested in the cage dryers.


Nope! I'm not into the cage dryers either. Mine doesn't put out alot of heat so as "the groomer" I don't get overheated at all. I didn't want much heat since Rufus' coat tends to be dryer and get a fair amount of breakage. Since getting a nice dryer he is less itchy from dry skin and his coat is longer.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

good buddy said:


> Nope! I'm not into the cage dryers either. Mine doesn't put out alot of heat so as "the groomer" I don't get overheated at all. I didn't want much heat since Rufus' coat tends to be dryer and get a fair amount of breakage. Since getting a nice dryer he is less itchy from dry skin and his coat is longer.


How easy is your to operate "handless?" I see the ones with the hoses, but unless you have them on a stand, you still have to use a hand to hold the hose, unless I am missing something??? Of the ones on the stands, are they easy to move the airflow around so you can direct it to certain spots on the dog?

I agree, this is just too confusing


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Lina said:


> I just bought the Oster table dryer (the one for $215 - best price on Amazon - free shipping!!!) and can't wait to try it. I'm bathing the boys tomorrow and will update you all on how it does. I also justified the cost by breaking it down in years. My husband didn't even blink an eye when I told him I bought this thing as he helps with bathing and KNOWS how long it takes me to dry them right now and how tiring it is for both me and the dogs. He didn't even ask me the price, though I'm sure he knows it's expensive because he's calling it a mini-jet engine, LOL!


I can't wait to hear what you think of it. I was looking at that one last night and am very intrigued.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

fibtaylo said:


> How easy is your to operate "handless?" I see the ones with the hoses, but unless you have them on a stand, you still have to use a hand to hold the hose, unless I am missing something??? Of the ones on the stands, are they easy to move the airflow around so you can direct it to certain spots on the dog?
> 
> I agree, this is just too confusing


I use mine handless and also WITH hands. I love the hose for directing the dryer where I want it. With a force dryer you are using the force of the air to push alot of that water off the dog. Once the coat is getting dryer I switch from the hose to the tube to direct the air flow onto the dog while I brush out the coat. 

For dryers with only a hose you can get an attachment for your table that clips to the table and then clips to the nozzle and you can position the air flow how you want it. http://grooming.petedge.com/Metro-G...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=265


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I would want to be able to use both of my hands while drying if at all possible.

I found the link to discussions on dryers and some recommendations on dryers that were preferred.

http://http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9414&highlight=dryers

Questions to ask yourself:

1. Where are you going to do your drying? On a grooming table? In the living room? In kitchen, on a counter?

2. Do you want one speed?

3. How loud do you want the dryer?

4. Is your dog going to be in full coat? Is the belly hair short?

5. Do you really need a lot of power for your dryer if your dog is not in full coat and you intend your pup to have hair shorter in certain areas.

Decisions....Decisions.............


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

If you want to use both hands you will need some type of stand or a grooming arm that holds the dryer. If you get one that has a floor stand on wheels you can move it to change the location but the more legs on the stand the more stable it will be. Just something more to think about.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So I used the Oster dryer yesterday and I think I'm in love! I'm sure that a dryer that can be moved from side to side (rather than just up and down) would be better, but for the extra $100 I'd have to pay, I think this one does its job and does it well (it's not that heavy so it's easy to move around on the table - or you can just move the dog too!). I could not believe how dry the boys got! Usually I only dry them about 80% of the way (and that took 20-30 minutes on my old dryer) so it was an incredible difference to be able to dry them ALL THE WAY in 15 minutes. And the best part? Neither of the dogs minded the dryer at all (and they really highly dislike the old dryer) and I was even able to do their faces (just the sides/top, not straight on) with no problems whatsoever. With the old handheld dryer they'd freak out if I tried to do their faces (so their faces usually stayed very wet). I'm very impressed! In fact, I have never seen Kubrick look so good straight after a grooming. His coat was poofy and so pretty afterwards I just couldn't get over it. They both looked and felt gorgeous and I'm so so happy that I invested in this dryer! Here are some before and after pics:

Before:
























After (check out all the prettiness!):

























































Keep in mind too that these pictures were taken after a very hard play session, so they looked even better before that, LOL. And sorry, I couldn't pick just one!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

They look great! Do your dogs "hump" alot after a grooming?  Mine are crazy humpers when one gets groomed. 

I'm glad you love your new dryer!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina~ Your boys look great! All fluffy and squeaky clean :bathbaby:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Carolina they look *great*!
Christy I was talking to a groomer friend of mine she says "90% of them are crazy humpers after grooming"?????


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Carolina they look *great*!
> Christy I was talking to a groomer friend of mine she says "90% of them are crazy humpers after grooming"?????


LOL! What's with that? I groomed Rufus yesterday and couldn't keep Marley off him! I kept telling him yes I know he looks so sexy but stop humping him!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Lina, they look great!! 

Thanks for the feedback on your dryer, if it can dry your dogs in 15 minutes, it should do great on my puppy cut dogs. Thinking that may be the one...of course, as with all things, the $350 one that clamps to the table with a movable arm looks REALLY good...kind of like a Lexus to a Toyota. However, I happily drive my Toyota, so thinking the Oster may be my dryer as well.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Lina said:


> So I used the Oster dryer yesterday and I think I'm in love! I'm sure that a dryer that can be moved from side to side (rather than just up and down) would be better, but for the extra $100 I'd have to pay, I think this one does its job and does it well (it's not that heavy so it's easy to move around on the table - or you can just move the dog too!). I could not believe how dry the boys got! Usually I only dry them about 80% of the way (and that took 20-30 minutes on my old dryer) so it was an incredible difference to be able to dry them ALL THE WAY in 15 minutes. And the best part? Neither of the dogs minded the dryer at all (and they really highly dislike the old dryer) and I was even able to do their faces (just the sides/top, not straight on) with no problems whatsoever. With the old handheld dryer they'd freak out if I tried to do their faces (so their faces usually stayed very wet). I'm very impressed! In fact, I have never seen Kubrick look so good straight after a grooming. His coat was poofy and so pretty afterwards I just couldn't get over it. They both looked and felt gorgeous and I'm so so happy that I invested in this dryer! Here are some before and after pics:
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Your Havs are Gorgeous!! Love all the pictures! What about a picture of the dryer?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Broken link...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I found it! Tried to link it, but the link ended up broken. What made you decide on this dryer?


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I have the Oster and what I liked about it is that I can sit on the floor and blow dry them. I also like the fact that it doesn't get too hot so you don't over dry their coats. The sound of the motor in the dryer is lower than others.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sit on the floor....................Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....don't know if my back would like me sitting on the floor! I am afraid my legs and back will take a lot of encouraging to get off the floor. :Cry:


----------

